# Homepage-Baukasten - was haltet ihr davon`!



## Mucki (17 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,

wie ist denn eure Meinung zu Homepage-Baukästen?! Kennt ihr solche?! Würdet ihr die Vor- und Nachteile, die hier aufgezeigt sind, bestätigen oder was meint ihr generell dazu?! Ein Kollege hat mir ein bisschen was davon erzählt, aber ich bin noch skeptisch. Man ist ja bei der Arbeit damit sehr eingeschränkt, oder?! :? Und sieht man das, ob eine Website damit gemacht wurde oder nicht?!

Liebe Grüße,
Mucki


----------



## Boxy (17 Dezember 2015)

Na ja, die haben sich auch sehr weit entwickelt.
Viele bieten z.B. die Möglichkeit mit Joomla oder Wordpress die Page zu erstellen. 

Da gibt es natürlich viele Templates und somit fast unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten, sich sein Page zu erstellen.
Hier begrenzt eigentlich nur die eigene Möglichkeit die Erstellung der Page. 
Oder auch was man für die Vorlage ausgibt.  

Daher ist es schwer zu beurteilen wie "fähig" dein Freund ist diesem Bereich ...


----------

